# Steak knife rack



## camperman (Feb 13, 2021)

Finally got around to making a rack for these steak knives I made a while ago.


----------



## Moooza (Feb 13, 2021)

Beautiful. Can we have more details on everything please?


----------



## camperman (Feb 14, 2021)

@Moooza
These are RWL34 and have a total length of about 8".
The handles are lacey sheoak and ancient redgum with G10 liners in red and black. Black carbon fibre pins.
Both woods have been stabilized. 
The rack is made of brass with some tiny inset magnets for a little extra security. 




The idea for them came to me when I was making some hankotsu style knives. I thought they would be amusing. Turned out to be a lot of work. 
Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Moooza (Feb 14, 2021)

It's all a perfect match. Looks great.


----------



## inferno (Feb 18, 2021)

very good work!!


----------



## birdsfan (Feb 23, 2021)

Beautiful! Both the knives and the rack. Very sleek and modern!


----------



## camperman (Feb 23, 2021)

birdsfan said:


> Beautiful! Both the knives and the rack. Very sleek and modern!


Thank you.


----------

